# Poem best describing your horse



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok  So i came up with this idea that people could write a poem (either written or on a picture edit) about a horse they own, know, lease, love etc. Poems dont have to rhym.
Here is mine, on a mare at the stud i work for, who i love alot.

Jess,
A chestnut with chrome,
She has found her dream home. 

With good Quarter Horse bloodlines,
And a beautiful personality,
She was my hearts fatality.

She listens,
She heals,
She is everything to me.

When i see her,
My heart sings,
This is the mare for me,
But sadly its only in my heart she belongs to me.


Jess and I


----------

